# STAHLS� Announces AquaTru� Dye-Block�



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*STAHLS’ Announces AquaTru™ Dye-Block™*

STAHLS’ is announcing a new dye-blocking solution for heat application on sublimated and synthetic garments called AquaTru™ Dye-Block™. This proprietary heat transfer ink formula will allow customers to decorate the most dye-saturated, sublimated uniforms and garments without the fear of dye migration. 

“For decades, STAHLS’ proprietary ink formulations and adhesives have allowed businesses around the world to brand virtually any product from uniforms and T-shirts to accessories and sporting goods,” said Ted Stahl, executive chairman, STAHLS’. “With the rise of dye sublimation in the performance wear industry, the market was demanding a product that could prevent dye migration. We’ve answered that demand with AquaTru Dye-Block.” 

Fabrics, like those used in most performance wear such as spandex, Lycra® and other synthetic materials, are prone to melt at high temperatures. AquaTru helps prevent scorching of these fabrics with the ability to apply heat as low as 280 degrees. Once applied, AquaTru is soft and lightweight, allowing for the stretch and rebound required by performance wear and other stretchy fabrics. AquaTru is CPSIA certified, as well as lab certified to block dye and remain soft through 125 wash cycles. 

AquaTru is just the first of many new proprietary products STAHLS’ will be unveiling over the next year. These new products aim to improve production and efficiency for the garment decoration industry, as well as expand the capabilities of STAHLS’ existing Hotronix® product line. 

AquaTru will be available to purchase from stahls.com and transferexpress.com.


About STAHLS’
STAHLS’ is the leading global manufacturer, distributor and direct supplier of garment decoration equipment, materials, transfer technology and decorated apparel. STAHLS’ innovations allow its customers – from small businesses and entrepreneurs to pro sports leagues


----------

